# Brush rahmen um foto?



## tearing (11. August 2007)

Hallo, würde gern ein Brush rahmen um mein Foto machen? Wie füge ich z.b in ein fertigen rahmen mein foto rein ? Ich idiot würde es mit paint kopieren und einfügen.. aber das sieht doof aus.. bitte um ein kleines Tut..

und http://squidfingers.com/polaroids/?id=buddha den rahmen würd ich gern freigestellt bekommen.. koennt ihr mir sagen wie ich das mache?

habe photoshop cs3 und gimp..

Bitte um eure Hilfe.. LG


----------



## Leola13 (11. August 2007)

Hai,

du fragst nach einem Brush Rahmen und willst einen vorhanden freistellen ?

Das kannst du einfacher haben. Bei deviantart.com gibt es brushes für Polarois Rahmen. Alternativ schau mal bei den Aktionen von Panosfx vorbei, ich glaube da war auch so etwas dabei.

Dann brushst du deinen Rahmen und passt dein Bild ein. Fertig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tearing (11. August 2007)

Aber wie füg ich Das Bild ein?


----------



## Boromir (11. August 2007)

Hallo,

guck mal hier, in dem Video habe ich zwar den Rahmen selbst erstellt aber du kannst ja statt dessen dein Brush nehmen.

Gruß

Boromir


----------

